# Best stereo enhancer/widener plugins?



## TheBotquax (Jun 18, 2011)

I need one to help my mixes not sound like dick


----------



## Antenna (Jun 18, 2011)

Stereo Enhancer : Free VST Effects : FreeMusicSoftware.org

this has some good ones, I've used Gmulti and I'll back it pretty good. I will mention though I don't use Stereo Enhancer's much anymore because that "biggness" they give in the mix can be acheived by learning more about mixing. Either way hope you enjoy.


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty (Jun 18, 2011)

Stereo panning is great to use. I use it for certain quad-track tones. It's tricky though because you can create the same sound with a different tone only double tracked mixes. What I've noticed so far, though, is it's just the matter of how much mid, presence and gain you use in your tone.


----------



## adadglgmut (Jun 19, 2011)

so far i've only used the one that comes free in cubase 5.
I have to agree with Antenna though, proper mixing really is more important. I find that stereo enhancers come in handy during the post-mixing stage after you've already got a good mix to start out with.


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 19, 2011)

adadglgmut said:


> so far i've only used the one that comes free in cubase 5.
> I have to agree with Antenna though, proper mixing really is more important. I find that stereo enhancers come in handy during the post-mixing stage after you've already got a good mix to start out with.



I mainly want to use it because, even after I mix/compress and double track and pan everything, my mixes still have a very "mono" feel to them when you listen. 

(+1 for awesome username)


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 19, 2011)

TheBotquax said:


> (+1 for awesome username)



BTBAM FTW. Saw them live with The Ocean and JobForACowboy... The Ocean was meh and JFAC was just another death metal band (bring back DOOM, PLZ), but BTBAM raped!! Selkies was the most amazing thing I've ever heard live... that and AAL's CAFO. Both had make-you-shiver tight and epic endings.

EDIT: Oh, and on topic... GMulti works great. It's a multiband compressor, but also a multiband stereo widener/narrower. Just set the ratios to 1:1.

I've yet to find a good stereo widener though (besides GMulti). Most are Haas effects, and are totally not stereo wideners... Oh wait! I was just browsing that page to which Antenna linked, and I found THIS! GMulti without the compressors. Downloaded.


----------



## adadglgmut (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys. I haven't played with the GMulti plug yet- but i think I'll give it a go.

Botquax, from my experience with the stock steinberg stereo enhancer will do just what it sounds like you're looking for. It's a straightforward spreader, although it tends to make hard panned tracks alot louder as you set it 'wider'. 

All the same, this GMulti plug could work a whole lot better, and it seems to be the recommendation from everyone else!


----------

